# Ovulation test accuracy *clutching at straws*



## forget-me-not (Jan 4, 2016)

Hi everyone...

I'm on my first cycle of clomid after several months of blood tests showing that I wasn't ovulating. In the past I've done OPT but never had a positive result. I've always had symptoms of ovulation (EWCM and ovulation pain) but I don't trust them anymore as I even had them on the months I know I didn't ovulate. 

I'm now CD17 (and have had EWCM) and I'm still getting negative OPT results.  

My question is...how accurate are these tests? Has anyone got experience of only getting negative tests then subsequently finding out that they did ovulate (either through progesterone blood tests or a BFP)? 

I've heard that OPT can have a very small window for detecting the surge in LH and it can be missed quite easily. I know I'm probably kidding myself but I can't help trying to find reasons to keep hoping for this month  

Thanks in advance


----------



## Sbarky15 (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm having exactly the same problem. I'm on CD19, been testing since cd9 an nothing but faint lines, which I was told are still negative 
I have the pains in my ovaries, but havn't noticed any CM  so using conceive plus just in case x


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

EWCM was always a very accurate indicator of ovulation for me. However, I always had a "fade-in" pattern on the LH test strips, where I would start getting 2 lines on the LH test strip a couple of days before the LH surge, but with the second line not dark enough to count as a positive until the actual surge happened a day or two before ovulation. The actual LH surge is indeed very short-lived and easy to miss if you aren't testing numerous times a day. I found EWCM consistently peaked on my most fertile days (or what would have been my most fertile days if my Fallopian tubes weren't knackered).

Serum progesterone is not a terribly reliable indicator of ovulation due to the pulsatile nature of progesterone secretion -- false negatives, where women are told they didn't ovulate when they actually did, are not uncommon. The most reliable way to determine if ovulation occurred is through follicle tracking ultrasound scans that show a mature follicle which then later has burst a day or two after the LH surge. Not saying you need to do follicle tracking scans, just that I wouldn't obsess on the progesterone numbers if you do get that tested as an ovulation indicator.

If you've already had EWCM this month, I suspect you may have ovulated already. Have you gotten 2 lines on your LH test strip at any point where the 2nd line wasn't dark enough to call it a positive? That would tend to indicate the LH surge may just not have gotten picked up at its peak. I always purchased 50-count packs of internet cheapies for LH testing (usually Wondfo or Babi brands, I think) so that I could test numerous times a day without breaking the bank.

Wishing you lots of luck!


----------



## forget-me-not (Jan 4, 2016)

*MrsBarky* - I also thought that faint lines were neg. Btw, what is conceive plus? Is it like pre-seed? We have been using pre-seed, just in case too!

*CrazyHorse* - Yes, I've had faint lines on CD15 and CD16 and a VERY faint line this morning (CD17). The kit I use says that the line has to be as dark, or darker, than the test line to be counted as positive and I've never had one anywhere close.

I got the EWCM on CD12 and CD13 and then I had an USS on CD13 which showed a 14mm follicle but no ovulation - so I don't know how reliable a predictor CM is for me.

How many times a day did you test? I think I will buy some online as well if they're that much cheaper!

The docs have always relied on serum progesterone levels to determine whether or not I've ovulated - I didn't know they could be unreliable? I've got to have a blood test next monday to see.

xxx


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

I would test 4 or 5 times a day when I was trying to figure out if EWCM and LH surge coincided for me. Babi was the brand of test strip I had the best luck with, you can buy them on Amazon. 

Good progesterone levels in the luteal phase are a strong indicator that ovulation has occurred, but a "suboptimal" level is not a reliable indicator that ovulation in fact did not occur, if that makes sense, although obviously it's not a great fertility sign.


----------



## Sbarky15 (Oct 7, 2014)

Yes I believe conceive plus is like pre seed. 

I've wasted an entire month of clomid this month. Hardly any BD cause of thrush. Negative opt's. Dont think im going to bother with them in future. They clearly don't work for me! Would rather just keep going at it as you're supposed to without stressing over these tests.

xx


----------



## forget-me-not (Jan 4, 2016)

I completely agree Mrs B! Last night, I made a mad dash to a 24hr supermarket to panic buy more OPT, because I had discovered I'd run out (and had a tearful meltdown at the prospect of not being able to test this morning   ). When I got back my DH and I had a long chat and we've decided not to do anymore OPT. They don't actually change anything (we BD every day or every other day anyway) and I feel they add SO much pressure and are making me feel so down. Having to start each day by peeing on a stick that tells me my body has still not managed to achieve what it was designed to do is just depressing. 

So this morning, having tucked my newly bought, un-opened box of OPT in the back of a drawer, I am feeling more resigned to the fact that I probably haven't ovulated this month but I won't know for certain until AF arrives (or not   ) 

How are you feeling now? Have you tried pro-biotic drinks regularly for the thrush? xxx


----------



## MrsGbodi (May 28, 2014)

Hi, in my experience it also depends on how sensitive the ovulation tests are.... I find the one step ones from amazon working the best for me as they are more sensitive than clearblue/superdrug ones...


----------



## Sbarky15 (Oct 7, 2014)

I have been using the one step ones. 
I get another line, but it is just never as dark as the test line. I'm sick of stressing over it. 

You're right, knowing whether or not you have ovulated doesn't really affect the overall results if you're doing it as you should! It would help knowing, but I suppose that's the downfall of pcos!! Im on CD20 and still had no positive test, been testing since cd9!! Once this months out the way - no more!!

I'm feeling a bit down with it all this month, very pessimistic. How are you?

Think the thrush is under control now, I ended up buying a pessary recommended by the pharmacist. It was anti-biotics that caused it this time, I havnt had it for a while xx


----------



## stelmat (Feb 1, 2014)

Through a lot of trial and error I've discovered that I get the best opk results between 4-6pm.  I have never had a positive outside that window.  Have you experimented with different times of day and different sensitivities of test?  Everyone else I know with pcos always have dark lines so it is (sort of) nice to see that there are others like me who hardly ever get a positive.


----------

